# Slide Show



## dontron (11. Mai 2005)

Hy,
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Ich möchte Bilderin einander überblenden immer an der selben stelle und das innerhalb einer Tabelle...
Mein Problem ist nun ich habe über einen Array die Bilder eingeladen. bzw benamet 
Ich weis aber nicht wie ich über einen "Vor " bzw "zurück" button den Aray hochzähle, vor allem wenn ich das Bild dan anspreche setzt er es mir nicht an den gewünschten Ort. Sprich in den oberen teil der zentrierten Tabelle... 
Ich kann es klar über einen Targetframe machen, aber dann habe ich imemr noch das Problem mit dem Hochzählen bvzw ansetzen des Arrays... über den vor und zurück button. Wenn ich den Targetframe verwende,  wirkt er mir mein Script immer ab...
Danke für eure ilfe im Voraus...
martin


----------



## mic_checker (11. Mai 2005)

Du kannst doch einfach den Index des Arrays hochzählen, wenn du am Ende bist gehst du halt weiter auf 0 , so dass du wieder am Anfang des Arrays anfängst...


----------



## dontron (11. Mai 2005)

Wahrscheinlich ist meine frage etwas dumm formuliert gewesen.
Mein Problem ist etwas anderer Natur..... 
Das hochzählen als solches ist nicht mein Problem...
Sagen wir ich habe einen Iframe gemacht...

style="width: 300px; vertical-align: top; height:150px;"> <iframe
 src="bild.gif" name="Framefenster" width="300" ;="" height="150">Wenn
nix intepret dann zeig nix. </iframe>

So wenn ich diesen Frame jetzt aber mit einem anderen Bild ansprechen will über den Vor button... dann fängt mein Problem an..
Im Prinzip würde ich sagen sollte es so aussehen
    <td width="20%"> <a href=????????? target="Framefenster">
<nobr>&& Previous</nobr></a></td>
Soweit so gut die ????? stehen für mein Problem....
m Prinzip würde ich ja sagen müsste irgendwas wie 
<script>document.write('"'+dropimages[Zahler]+'"')</script>
rein aber das klappt nicht ich weis das die Syntax falsch ist, vielleicht habe ich auch was missverstanden... ich bin bewandert in c++ Aber das habe ich noch nicht gefunden.. oder kapiert oder oder..


----------



## Wildcard (11. Mai 2005)

Du bist hier falsch.
Java!=JavaScript
@mods bitte verschieben


----------



## dontron (11. Mai 2005)

Die Aussage ist super! danke! Ich versuche gerade die unterschiede rauszubekommen...
Wo bin ich richtig?


----------



## Wildcard (11. Mai 2005)

Versuch lieber mal die Gemeinsamkeiten herauszufinden. Gibt nämlich keine   
In einem Forum für JavaScript  :wink:


----------



## Illuvatar (11. Mai 2005)

*moved*
Vielleicht kann dir aber auch hier noch jemand helfen


----------



## Marc-André Aßbrock (11. Mai 2005)

Also erst noch einmal kurz zu den Thema Java und JavaScript:
Java ist eine Programmiersprache, ähnlich wie C++.
JavaScript ist eine Scriptsprache, die eigentlich nichts mit Java zu tun hat. Sie sieht nur ähnlich aus (tut C++ aber auch) und der Name bringt oft Verwirrung....
Du kannst Java und JavaScript ungefäht wie VB und VBA vergleichen, nur noch extremer...

Aber jetzt zu dem Problem:
Du willst nur das Bild ändern? Warum brauchst du dann einen Iframe? Geht auch ohne! Falls du doch nicht verzichten willst: Soll die Seite des Iframes geändert werden, soll das Bild im Iframe geändert werden, oder - das schwierigste - willst du den Iframe kommplett über JavaScript umschreiben??

Wie man ein Bild ändert findest du bei selfhtml. Vielleicht reicht die Info ja.

MfG
M.A.


----------

